# help! puppy won't stop crying in playpen



## biancasmom

I brought my new pup Bianca home last wednesday and she is the best dog in almost all ways. She is 10 weeks old and already knows to go potty on her pee pad. She's a good eater and loves to give kisses! 

Here is the problem I am having. I have a puppy play pen set up with a pee pad at one end of it. some blankets for her to lay on at the other end and her food and water in there too. This is how the breeder had her set up.

She has no problem going into her play pen as long as i am on the floor playing with her.. she goes in,. grabs her food and comes back out on her own. The problem comes when i put her in where she cant get out and I walk away. She starts crying and barking loudly. 

The breeder said i just have to ignore her cries and eventually she will stop. The problem is that i live in an apartment with an upstairs neighbor and Im afraid people are going to get mad because she is so loud. Last nite, i played with her for a little and then i cuddled with her on the couch and she fell asleep on the pillow. so i thought.. since she was sleeping I would put her into the playpen. The minute i put her in she started crying. I went to bed and i heard her crying for about a half hour.. then she stopped for a little then started again. I think she finally stopped when she exhausted herself.

Today i had to take a shower, so i put her in the playpen. She cried the entire time. It was probably an hour or more. Then i had to leave/ I heard her barking as i left. The other day when i came home from work she wasn't crying until i put the key in the door. So i think she is sleeping at some times. 

The sad thing, as worked up as she gets when she is in the playpen, the minute i lift her out.. she calms down immediately. I try to make her sit and be quiet before i pick her up but she only does it for a second.


does anyone have any suggestions? I was unzipping the side of the playpen and letting her in and out on her own when i am home. I am thinking maybe i should stop that and only put her in there when i want her to sleep. please..any suggestions would be great!

janie


----------



## jmm

Some dogs feel more secure in a crate. You might try that, especially at night. You could have her in a little crate next to your bed. If she wakes up and needs to potty, you'll hear her. 

For leaving the house I give the pup a stuffed kong or another food toy. They only get it when I leave the house. My current kong filling is squeeze cheese. You can use canned food, peanut butter, kong filling, etc. I usually freeze mine so they last a little longer. Pup only gets this when you leave. 

Does she have a schedule? If not I'd set a schedule and stick to it every day. She will feel more confident if she knows when it is nap time, potty time, play time, etc. 

Practice having her in the pen when you are nearby. I interrupt the noise with an "eh eh" (if she's loud, you'll have to be loud enough to interrupt her) the second they're quiet I toss a cookie in and say "good quiet". Your breeder is right not to give her attention for vocalizing. 

When you put her up, be matter of fact and low key. If you are anxious or do a lot of baby talk, she is going to feed off of that. Just a happy "time to kennel up" and her cookie for going in (+kong if you're leaving her). Do the same when you return. Do not make a big fuss. Put your stuff down and wait a moment before calmly greeting her. 

Leave a radio on for her. Use a talk station so she can hear people's voices.


----------



## diane&ozzie

I got my little Ozzie a white stuffed dog toy. Its strange but it really seems to comfort him, he takes it everywhere and even sleeps with it.










I also do the radio thing but I leave on Bach for him, and it seems to be soothing. You can also try leaving something that has your smell on it in the playpen with her. The crate really helps too. The kong idea is genius! I never even thought of giving him a special treat when I leave him for long periods of time.


----------



## casa verde maltese

these are some great suggestions - I can't think of anything to add. I hope it works for you. OH, I do remember a member saying that they put the crate on a night stand or chair and when the puppy cries they stick their fingers in their to comfort them. It will take TIME so don't give up hope.


----------



## jlhajmom

JMM's suggestions are excellent. It does take time, but it can be done. The most important thing is you need to be consistent. If she learns she can change the situation by her crying or barking, then she will do it. My Ava has a playpen I put her in when I go to work. I leave the stereo on so she has music in the background. I leave a braided booda in the playpen with her, but nothing with a squeaker in it because when she gets a new toy with a squeaker she immediately tries to rip it out. Ava will be two this August, but she still sleeps in a crate at night. That is what she prefers. The crate is right next to my bed so she can see me all the time. She really loves it in there - she feels safe and secure and she knows that is her "night night" spot. I know how you feel about the barking. When I first got my little Zoie, I lived in a townhouse. Zoie did the same things your dog is doing and it was a real struggle. My neighbors weren't too pleased.


----------



## biancasmom

thanks for all your suggestions everyone. Last night was the worst nite ever. i think she cried from 4am-noon. So today i decided to get mean with her and i hate to do that... but first i wouldnt let her go in and out of the playpen whenever she wanted to..i want her to know the playpen is for sleeping and for being in when im not home. 2nd when she went to sleep on the couch today for a nap i put her in the playpen. i laid on the floor next to it and she woke up right away and started crying. Everytime i started to cry i said No in a deep voice. After she calmed down, i got up and got on the couch. she barked a little and i said no everytime she started barking. When she calmed down i said good girl in a soothing voice. then i went into another room. she started barking again and i said no a couple times and she seemed to settle down. I left for an hour and when i came bakc i let her out to play the rest of the night. i put her back into the playpen to go to bed.. and knock on wood.. she is being quiet so far./. i really really really hope that she is a fast learner and this is not just a fluke!

wish me luck everyone!

janie


----------



## SicilianRose

Another thing you may want to try is those heart beat cuddle pals (sold at Target online) and a hot water bottle wrapped in an article of your clothing. They also sell doggie beds with a removable heat pack/hot water bottle under the bed pad of the bed. I read somewhere that puppies find those soothing. That is what I got for Daisy to help with a possible situation like this.


----------



## Julie718

You may want to try an old t-shirt that you can wear and then put in her pen with her to sleep with and have in the pen.


----------



## wooflife

QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 5 2008, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601047


> I got my little Ozzie a white stuffed dog toy. Its strange but it really seems to comfort him, he takes it everywhere and even sleeps with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also do the radio thing but I leave on Bach for him, and it seems to be soothing. You can also try leaving something that has your smell on it in the playpen with her. The crate really helps too. The kong idea is genius! I never even thought of giving him a special treat when I leave him for long periods of time.[/B]


Too CUTE!!!!

Leslie


----------



## diane&ozzie

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 7 2008, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601588


> QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 5 2008, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601047





> I got my little Ozzie a white stuffed dog toy. Its strange but it really seems to comfort him, he takes it everywhere and even sleeps with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also do the radio thing but I leave on Bach for him, and it seems to be soothing. You can also try leaving something that has your smell on it in the playpen with her. The crate really helps too. The kong idea is genius! I never even thought of giving him a special treat when I leave him for long periods of time.[/B]


Too CUTE!!!!

Leslie
[/B][/QUOTE]

THANKS! I don't know what I am going to do when the toy gets worn out. He is attached to the thing, I should probably go to petco and buy them out of them.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Buying back-ups of favorite toys was great advice that I received when I first brought Maggie. We have some back-ups on hand, just in case. :biggrin: 


QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 8 2008, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602106


> QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 7 2008, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601588





> QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 5 2008, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601047





> I got my little Ozzie a white stuffed dog toy. Its strange but it really seems to comfort him, he takes it everywhere and even sleeps with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also do the radio thing but I leave on Bach for him, and it seems to be soothing. You can also try leaving something that has your smell on it in the playpen with her. The crate really helps too. The kong idea is genius! I never even thought of giving him a special treat when I leave him for long periods of time.[/B]


Too CUTE!!!!

Leslie
[/B][/QUOTE]

THANKS! I don't know what I am going to do when the toy gets worn out. He is attached to the thing, I should probably go to petco and buy them out of them. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## PreciousPrince

I agree about trying a crate, when I first got Perri I tried a makeshift pen and he did not like it at all. He was completely fine with a crate though. Also, I saw on your last post that you are discouraging her from going in there on her own just to hang out. This should be encouraged, whether with the pen or crate. You want her to feel comfortable in it, and not always associate it with you leaving, ect.


----------



## biancasmom

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 8 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602286


> I agree about trying a crate, when I first got Perri I tried a makeshift pen and he did not like it at all. He was completely fine with a crate though. Also, I saw on your last post that you are discouraging her from going in there on her own just to hang out. This should be encouraged, whether with the pen or crate. You want her to feel comfortable in it, and not always associate it with you leaving, ect.[/B]


hmm thats true. i didnt think of that.. i was worried though that she would remember that the last time she could get out and get upset when she cant this time. i put her in there and stay in the room a few minutes bfore leaving so hopefully she doesnt associate it with bad things.. so far she seems to be quiet in it now.. the only time she cries/whines/barks is when i come home from work and she hears the key in the door.. or soemtimes at night when i take a shower or drop something on the bathroom floor.. i think it wakes her and she whines a little and then falls back to sleep

janie


----------

